# massachusetts job openings



## 911fixer (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a question for everyone..  I have been a basic for eleven years and have worked for fallon, and brewster and maybe a few others. I even got out of the field for a while to actually make some real money. I just got my medic card, and want to find a solid private company where i can work as a medic full time while waiting for the oppertunity to get on a fire dept. I just took the test for AMR and did not pass, (for reasons unknown to me) i thought i did great on it. I am supposed to hear back so i can re take it but i have heard they wont be around much longer anyway..so idk.....
Could anyone tell me about cape cod ambulance, or eascare, or even alert?  I have been in ems for a while and never thought i would have such a hard time finding a job as a medic...any suggestions.. and yes i have applied to alert and eascare, but not cape cod yet. Nobody from alert returns calls, eascare called back but couldnt find the app i submitted online and told me to do it again...i want and need to find work. Thanks


----------



## 911fixer (Nov 28, 2012)

I forgot to write that i live in massachusetts....Plymouth.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Did you work for the previous Brewster or the current one? If you worked there and the nineties and want to return, I would definitely apply. Medics are needed pretty much all the time and there is a (small) base in Plymouth.


----------



## 911fixer (Nov 28, 2012)

The current brewster, i went from full time to part time this past december because i had a deadline for medic school, never got any hrs so filed for unemployment, lost and faught it and won. I have tried to email mark, and he says im not a good fit at this time, wich is odd because i have gone above and beyond for his company. And the whole part time thing was their idea. I wasnt about to throw medic school out the window, so they suggested it, just not sure whats goin on over there


----------



## Milla3P (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a lot of friends that work for alert. I have heard nothing but good things. I've thought about applying.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 29, 2012)

stay away from cape cod ambulance.

AMR isnt going anywhere, and as mush as they suck, they have pay decent and have plenty of hours.  Brewster people seem to be happy.  eascare as well.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 29, 2012)

beano said:


> stay away from cape cod ambulance.
> 
> AMR isnt going anywhere, and as mush as they suck, they have pay decent and have plenty of hours.  Brewster people seem to be happy.  eascare as well.



AMR has been pulling out of many of its Massachusetts contracts for what it's worth. Many seem to think that they want to continue to downsize their MA presence. 

Cape Cod Ambulance was recently acquired by the large European corperation Falck.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 29, 2012)

Tigger said:


> AMR has been pulling out of many of its Massachusetts contracts for what it's worth. Many seem to think that they want to continue to downsize their MA presence.



AMR has lost a couple contracts recently, but in the Eastern half of the state they have not laid off anybody, and in fact have had two rounds of hiring in the last 6 months.


----------



## dmc2007 (Nov 29, 2012)

Milla3P said:


> I have a lot of friends that work for alert. I have heard nothing but good things. I've thought about applying.



Just out of curiosity, is this in the Springfield/Chicopee area or the south shore/coast?

From what I hear, Fallon is hiring ALS if you want to go back.  McCall probably is as well, but I wouldn't recommend starting off an ALS career there.  I've also heard from a friend who was recently hired at a south shore FD that it was difficult to talk about McCall in an interview since few have heard of them.


----------



## 911fixer (Nov 30, 2012)

South shore area....i just found out from alert and eascare that they both have orientations starting in january, so i guess whoever i hear from first im gonna grab i guess, i just need work and apparently nobody is in a hurry to return calls or get back to me. Also stat has a few ads kickin around, havent heard much about them either nor have i heard back from the email i sent to them...


----------



## Milla3P (Nov 30, 2012)

Stat, too... They're moving in on the RI market. Just bought a smaller service about a year ago.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2012)

I would go in person to these companies to apply. That way you have a much better chance speaking to someone who is part of the hiring process.

I've heard good things about Stat, that Alert is an easy place to work for, and I've worked with a lot of EasCare's southern division defectors.


----------



## legion1202 (Dec 5, 2012)

Medstar is in of medics.. Pm for info about them.. There more out west but good company so far. A lot of 911


----------



## 911fixer (Dec 6, 2012)

@ legion1202...just tried to pm u and says i needed 5 posts in order for me to do so hopefully this will make it 5..lol
Also gonna head to McCall tommorow and see whats up there


----------



## DeepFreeze (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd look at private ambulance companys that do emergency work (no offense to McCall)...because you'll be doing that if you get on the FD.


----------



## 911fixer (Dec 6, 2012)

Believe me....i would love to work on a 911 truck to get exp, i have a fiance who is pregnant and due on sunday, i dont have time to wait around for a 911 oppertunity i need to find a job NOW...lol. with bennys for my family


----------



## legion1202 (Dec 6, 2012)

private companies arent going to give you good benies at all.. They pay is not good ethier at most places.. Do you have any other trades? If you love ems then good luck to you.. But if your the only one working for your family i`d suggest getting 2 jobs anywhere..


----------



## 911fixer (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been in ems for 11 yrs, so i am aware of the pay, and im fine with it, i know im not gonna get rich ,as for benefits, i have worked for a few private companies with great benefits, i choose not to go back for them because how they treat their employees. And furthermore i will not be the only one in my family working, my fiance is also in the medical field and plans to return to her job after the arrival of our new born...
And yes fingers crossed for two 24s so i can utilize my other skills at a part time job....thanks


----------



## legion1202 (Dec 6, 2012)

Didn't mean anything bad by it. Thought you were fresh out of school.. Im in ur same boat minus the new born.. My son is older.. If it wasn't for my wife's benies and good job id be back fixing computer full time  i love my job.. Just wish i was full time in a fd


----------



## 911fixer (Dec 6, 2012)

I hear ya....i just keep tellin myself somethings gotta give and refuse to give up..


----------



## 911fixer (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally got hired full time at a private company today...pretty excited. Everything is falling into place...also got a bunch of interview cards from civil service..thanks everyone


----------

